# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  چگونگی باز کردن یک فایل متنی (txt)

## روح اله معینی زاده

با سلام خدمت دوستان

چه طور می شه یک فایل متنی را باز کرد و نمایش داد؟

 ::نوشتن:: 
من توی برنامه‌ام یک فایل متنی رو ایجاد و داخل آن کلی ردیف اضافه می کنم. می خواهم بعد از پایان کار آن را باز کرده و نمایش دهم. با دستور Shell این کار را انجام دهم یا روش دیگری وجود دارد؟ در ضمن در دستور فوق باید مسیر را به شکل کامل بدهم مانند

Shell&#40;"D&#58;\Windows\notepad.exe " &amp; Application.StartupPath &amp; "\filename.txt", AppWinStyle.NormalFocus&#41;

در این صورت در صورتی که ویندوز در درایو دیگری نصب شده باشه با خطا برخورد می کنه. می شه اصلا خود فایل رو بدون ذکر مسیر notepad باز کرد؟

در هر صورت کمک کنید.

با احترام- خدانگهدار

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
می تونید از کد زیر هم استفاده کنید

        System.Diagnostics.Process.Start&#40;"Notepad", Application.StartupPath &amp; "\filename.txt"&#41;

----------


## علیرضا مداح

> در این صورت در صورتی که ویندوز در درایو دیگری نصب شده باشه با خطا برخورد می کنه. می شه اصلا خود فایل رو بدون ذکر مسیر notepad باز کرد؟


شما در قسمت مسیر برنامه Notepad تنها "Notepad.exe" را وارد نمایید ، در اینصورت فایل از پوشه System32 کامپیوتر کاربر اجرا خواهد شد .  

در ضمن شما میتوانید از طریق کد زیر محتویات فایل متنی خود را در داخل یک تکست باکس نمایش دهید : 


        Dim TheStream As New IO.StreamReader&#40;"FilePath", System.Text.Encoding.UTF8&#41;
        Dim strText As String = TheStream.ReadToEnd
        TextBox1.Text = strText

----------


## meandyouwith2003

سلام.
شما می تونید از کلاس IO.StreamReader استفاده کنید .
به این صورت:



> Dim TheStream As New IO.StreamReader("FilePath", System.Text.Encoding.UTF8) 
>         Dim strText As String = TheStream.ReadToEnd 
>         TextBox1.Text = strText


موفق باشی.
 :sunglass:

----------

